# UniRuler



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, Just came across this fabulous new tool..
*The UniRuler*...









Check out the video…

<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-XnL0NmlqvI" frameborder="0" height="315" width="420"></iframe>

And although it was primarily designed for masonry work, it can be used by all trades.
It seems that it would be great for woodworkers too… there are a multitude of uses…
I will be ordering one and will review it when it arrives… at this stage after New Year…
As yet I have no pricing on it… but you can contact the inventor direct…They are taking pre-orders.

*UniRuler..
[email protected]
*
Edit… I have just received confirmation that it will be under $20.00!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Larry I can't get the video to play.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

The video works for me. I'm not feeling the Love though. I gotta see more of how it can help a woodworker. Show me when you receive it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry Larry but it can´t do anything a foldingruler can´t do with a stick ,-)

Dennis


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting Larry, will wait for your review.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

It can replicate any angle?! 
That would be cool… 
If you needed a perfect 90°, you could just bring it to one of the corners of any room to set it…


----------



## widwotkma (Nov 8, 2011)

Another option for capturing exact miter angles (e.g. for crown molding) is the Starrett Protractor Angle Finder (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11258&rrt=1). Rarely if ever are walls exactly 90 degrees in the corners, making the tool quite useful for calculating full and half angle measurements you can use at the miter saw.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Video works here….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks Interesting but I think lots of other tools could do the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'll be watching for the review.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Larry, that is one handy ruler. It certainly could be used in woodworking!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys it's a gadget-- don't we all need another gadget? It looks interesting to me. Not sure what I would use it for, but I can see it being versatile for some jobs. I'll be interesting in your review when you get it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Interesting. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting. Waiting on your review.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does it have a locking mechanism to keep you from bumping the angle you are measuring off a few degrees
when you move the ruler?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool tool Larry


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

Just wanted to let everyone know that the UNIRULER is great for all tradespeople. There will be more videos out shortly to get a little more in depth on just how this can help a wood worker. To see more projects click on the my link to our new blog and scroll all the way down.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Funiruler.blogspot.com%2F2011%2F12%2Fintroducing-evolution-of-folding-ruler.html&h=vAQHB2Oz4AQH5wUKC1C0jeS01QpoKTamAH4k60bZkPXwcpw .

To sum up the idea behind the Uniruler is to make the user more productive and efficient, without having 5 or more tools to do one job. Its Unique design allows the user to scribe any size span WITHOUT cutting various pieces of wood to use as a trammel, something a regular folding ruler can not do. You can scribe curves in seconds so you dont have to waste time cutting and wasting wood. One UNIRULER will save you time and money on wasted wood you will probably on use once on a curve. This tool can also be used for quick scribing reveals around your cabinetry and any other project you have. It can also figure your miters for all your joinery projects, without the need of having a protractor around. Need a small square well the last section on the UNIRULER has 90 degree lock out and a repetitive 1 inch increment scribing edge.

There are a number of various uses for this product. We will have other use videos up and running soon!! Thanks again everyone and feel free to talk to one of our representatives if you have more questions on how it can be used for wood working. We would love you hear from all of you!! 1-781-989-2011 USA

Go to facebook to see more projects at http://www.facebook.com/UNIRULER Here is one at the top of the page which is a base for a dome arch. Scribed with the use of the first prototype!!

Thanks

*UNIRULER*
Check out our website www.uniruler.com
and visit and comment on our blog


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Couldn't I just carefully drill some holes in my Lufkin and Defiance folding rulers (both 72") for them to do the same jobs?The Defiance No. 96 (& Made in USA) has been my favorite for many years as I totally quit using those metal tape measures. They are so hard to clip back on jean pockets, snap back in when in use and just plain too bulky to carry it around. On the other hand, my wooden Defiance fits right into my jean and overall side pockets easily and stays open whether I'm holding it or lay it down! So, I'm going to drill some holes on it and try it out. THANX, DEGOOSE! I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

e


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would probably buy one but it seems to be an unlaunched
product.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Look like a handy rule to have in the tool box, one of those makes life easier kinda tools thanks for the heads up…BC


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a good idea Larry, but I doubt it would be accurate enough for fine woodworking. Handy for those many jobs that don't require great precision though.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the comments!! If anyone has any questions or would like to purchase the Uniruler please contact us at [email protected] Thank you for your interest in our product!!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Priceless.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

For more videos please visit our youtube site at https://www.youtube.com/user/theunirulerguy


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

@UNIRULER. I went to your website. There's no pricing or "how to order" on it.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there! Currently right now we are waiting on our first shipments of the Uniruler product. If you would like to preorder please send us your contact info and we will contact you to be placed on our list. Thank you for your interest in the Uniruler. We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there! Currently right now we are waiting on our first shipments of the Uniruler product. If you would like to preorder please send us your contact info and we will contact you to be placed on our list. Thank you for your interest in the Uniruler. We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

After nearly two years , you might think they are trying to scam someone !!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Currently right now we are waiting"* The UNIRULER motto…..same as last month : (

Hi Larry , I saw this item last month or perhaps even longer ago than that. Or in your case, almost two years ago !!
They still don't have their act together.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Preordering a Uniruler does not require any payment to be on our list. It is a non obligation list that only insures you will receive one. Thank you for your patience. We have been working hard.


----------



## UNIRULER (Dec 13, 2011)

Unirulers are now for sale. Visit www.dctradetools.com


----------

